# RemoteApp on win2008 server - Crystal report problem



## joujou.k (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi.

I am hosting some applications on a windows 2008 server, and giving access to users through RemoteApp.
Recently something weird started happening: on a certain user, everything was working normally until one day he was trying to generate and view a report in the application (crystal report), but the report wasnt showing anything.
Another user, with the same rights, can see the report normallly.
And this same user (having the problem), when logged in to the console session (instead of through RDP), everything functions normally.
I thought it was something related to user rights, i tried everything could (gave full control+ownership of the application directory to the user in question, also tried on windows, and C:/) ... none worked.
what's weird is that a user with the same rights works normally, but a certain one doesnt.
maybe it's something related to the client pc 
i just realized that the problem appeared on 32-bit machines, and still working on 64-bit client laptops (maybe a coincidence) - knowing that is was previously working on all machines.
The server is 32-bit (Windows Server 2008 R2)

I'm not sure what to look for or try anymore.
Any ideas?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait, you contradict yourself: is it Server 2008 or 2008 R2 (which only comes in 64 bit flavors)?


----------



## joujou.k (Jun 10, 2007)

my mistake, not R2.


----------

